# Exim

## xXeNoNx

Здравствуйте....

Проблемка такая, устанавливал связку mysql+exim+courier-imap.... Вроде бы все поставилось, и вроде все работает...., из сети сервак виден (в.т.ч. из виндовых машин) телнетом тож могу на 25 порт подрубиться, пытаюсь настроить outlook - фиг..., 

Сведения о сервере: 

    Тип учетной записи: Imap

    Сервер входящей почты: 192.168.0.119

    Сервер исходящей почты: 192.168.0.119

    Пользователь: test

    Пароль........

Пароль и логин заведены в базе...., при проверке имени когда нажимаю проверить учетную запись в outlook'е запрашивает пароль к серверу ввожу пароль для test - фиг не правильный пароль.., вот кусок аутентификации для outlook 

ogin:

  driver = plaintext

  public_name = LOGIN

  server_prompts = "UserТame:: : Password::"

  server_debug_print = yes

  server_condition = ${if eq{$auth2}{${lookup mysql{SELECT mailuser.clear_passwd FROM mailuser,maildomain WHERE userid=left('${quote_mysql:$auth1}',locate('@','${quote_mysql:$auth1}')-1) and domain=right('${quote_mysql:$auth1}',length('${quote_mysql:$auth1}')-locate('@','${quote_mysql:$auth1}')) and mailuser.domainid=maildomain.domainid} {$value}fail}} {yes}{no}}

  server_set_id = $auth1

----------

## ba

вот только imap обслуживается в данной связке courier-imap-ом, а никак не exim-ом и живет на 143 порту...

----------

## xXeNoNx

это все ясно..., но когда настраиваю outlook, нифига не получается, запрашивает пароль, когда ввожу - фиг...

----------

## Laitr Keiows

А в логах что?

----------

## xXeNoNx

Эх голова моя дырявая..., есть же логи))) Спасибо, буду ковырять

----------

## xXeNoNx

Вот логи...., это при попытке оутлока авторизоваться...

2009-03-02 14:39:18 1Le6UP-0003eM-5A <= test@ddoz.ru H=(Nikolay) [192.168.0.158] P=esmtp S=759

2009-03-02 14:39:18 1Le6UP-0003eM-5A <test@ddoz.ru>: courier_deliver transport output: Mail quota exceeded.

2009-03-02 14:39:18 1Le6UP-0003eM-5A ** test@ddoz.ru R=localuser T=courier_deliver: Child process of courier_deliver transport returned 77 (could mean permission denied) from command: /usr/sbin/deliverquota

2009-03-02 14:39:18 1Le6UQ-0003eU-Fo <= <> R=1Le6UP-0003eM-5A U=mail P=local S=1630

2009-03-02 14:39:18 1Le6UQ-0003eU-Fo <test@ddoz.ru>: courier_deliver transport output: Mail quota exceeded.

2009-03-02 14:39:18 1Le6UQ-0003eU-Fo ** test@ddoz.ru R=localuser T=courier_deliver: Child process of courier_deliver transport returned 77 (could mean permission denied) from command: /usr/sbin/deliverquota

2009-03-02 14:39:18 1Le6UQ-0003eU-Fo Frozen (delivery error message)

2009-03-02 14:39:18 1Le6UP-0003eM-5A Completed

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *xXeNoNx wrote:*   

> courier_deliver transport output: Mail quota exceeded.

 

Что у тебя с квотами? Включал ли, а если да то как включил?  :Smile: 

----------

## xXeNoNx

Вот кусок транспорта

courier_deliver:

  driver = pipe

  command = /usr/sbin/deliverquota -c -w 90 "${lookup mysql{MYSQL_DELIVER}{$value}}"

  return_fail_output

  log_output

  user = mail

  group = mail

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Тебе сюда:

http://www.courier-mta.org/deliverquota.html

http://www.courier-mta.org/maildirmake.html

http://www.courier-mta.org/maildirquota.html

----------

## xXeNoNx

Спасибо, ща попробую

----------

## xXeNoNx

Спасибо.., это помогло, завел нового пользователя,   вот лог

2009-03-06 15:51:44 1LfZWi-0003ad-1c <= admin@ddoz.ru H=(Nikolay) [192.168.0.158] P=esmtp S=763

2009-03-06 15:51:44 1LfZWi-0003ad-1c => admin <admin@ddoz.ru> R=localuser T=courier_deliver

2009-03-06 15:51:44 1LfZWi-0003ad-1c Completed 

Но сейчас проблема осталась в коннекте к серваку оутлоком...., при попытке проверить адрес выскакивает окно автризации..., при вводе имени пользователя и пароля..., пишет что не невозможно подрубится, хотя в логах ничего нет...

----------

## xXeNoNx

И еще..., я запускал deliverquota + путь до .maildir - и сразу же виснет.... помогает ctrl+c

----------

